# What do wild rabbits eat ?



## Bugs Bunny (May 3, 2008)

*What do wild rabbits eat ?

I see them eating grass and plants, but what would they prefer to this - carrots, bread, lettuce, apples, biscuits, celery ??? *


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

they are not really a option


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bugs Bunny said:


> *What do wild rabbits eat ?
> 
> I see them eating grass and plants, but what would they prefer to this - carrots, bread, lettuce, apples, biscuits, celery ??? *


grass grass and more grass, thats why the have good teeth!


----------

